# Peel Regional Aquarium Club



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Effective Jan 2008

PEEL REGIONAL AQUARIUM CLUB 
(formerly known as Brampton Aquarium Club)
Serving the Peel region in association with CAOAC

www.peelaquariumclub.org

The club has been legally re registered with its new name
Insurance coverage and website will be amended accordingly


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

The first meeting in 2008 as Peel Regional Aquarium Club will be on 
January 17th at 7pm

Venue : Turner Fenton Secondary School (south building)
7935 Kennedy Road South ( south of Steels)
via/from Mississauga, take Central Parkway on to Kennedy Road


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

The topic for Jan 17th 2008 meeting,

AFRICAN CICHLIDS FEEDING HABITS


----------

